# 2nd show prep log



## abs32 (Sep 2, 2013)

Decided to log my second show attempt. After a horrible first showing last year at the Missouri (female drama/mentally/emotionally not there lol) I need to redeem myself and make a good showing before I rebuild the frame and add some quality mass.

Stats-
Age:26
Weight:228 (morning)
Height: 5'11"
Years competing: 1 
Days out: 55
Show: NPC ALL STARS October 26th. 

Background: Collegiate football player started training for bodybuilding when I was 25. Heart condition diagnosis (a-fib) when I was 20 and gallbladder removal when I was 25. Used to be 300lbs cut down to 190 been re-compositioning for the last 6 years and finally sit around 240-245 normally. 

Nutrition: Shelby Starnes outline

Gear: All GAULS oils/orals, hghpower, and LF hulks. Prami/clen/t3 outside of GAULS.

Training: Every day as heavy as I can focusing on time under tension similar to MI40 but I use a lot of mountain dog style training as well. I change it every three weeks in regards to volume/tempo/weight/rest etc... but also according to the diet. I am currently working with Shelby Starnes so everything is lower volume but as heavy as possible while keeping in the 8-10 rep range for the current nutrition course. I am going for an all out conditioning look as I prepare for a full off season this winter. 

Cardio: Currently 2x45 minute sessions LISS 120-130bpm

Pictures as of 10/9 weeks out:

View image: 20130828 111518

View image: 20130828 111743

View image: 20130818 142609

View image: 20130818 142025

Will be updating a few times a week should have progress pictures in the next few days.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 2, 2013)

Quick update pretty close to when these were taken will have better progression ones this week.

http://s24.postimg.org/wlqxqlo5h/20130901_204944.jpg

http://s24.postimg.org/vto9rejyd/20130901_204849.jpg

http://s24.postimg.org/unk9slvnp/20130901_204403.jpg

http://s24.postimg.org/yxyxo70qt/20130901_204110.jpg

http://s24.postimg.org/fjy3oi9ad/20130901_204213.jpg

http://s24.postimg.org/lc2t9e8hx/20130901_204146.jpg


----------



## zman12 (Sep 2, 2013)

You have some good mass just stay focused and you will be good.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 2, 2013)

zman12 said:


> You have some good mass just stay focused and you will be good.



Thanks bud! that is why I am just trying to get as conditioned as possible this time around and not worry about size or class, where I fall I fall.


----------



## kubes (Sep 3, 2013)

Are you focusing on cutting at this point? You have good size!


----------



## abs32 (Sep 3, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Are you focusing on cutting at this point? You have good size!



Yes sir I need more mass in my legs but that will wait for the off season when I take a slow gradual growth phase. Just going for freaky conditioning on this show regardless of fullness/shape. Once you nail that insane conditioning you have a much easier off season and following prep. I have never nailed the conditioning I wanted because well my body is stubborn and I know with Shelby in my corner I will get there come hell or high water. 

Today was rough not going to lie tired as hell fighting to keep my eyes open. 

Workout: Hamstrings/calves focusing on tempo and squeeze 3 second concentric/eccentric on EVERYTHING sucks but it brings em out no carbs 100 minutes of cardio take some tren suspension and nut up.

-Standing leg curl (each leg)
50x20 
50x20
65x15
65x15
75x12
75x10
75x10

-Flat dumbbell hamcurls
35x13
35x14
35x14 (failed)
no rest into ham tractor 105x25

-Incline dumbbell hamcurls
25x12
25x12
25x9 (failed)
no rest into ham tractor 120x23 (failed)

-Standing cable rope stiff leg dead lift (love/hate these) great for hitting the upper hamstring and glute tie-in.
130x12
130x12
145x12
145x12
155x9
155x7 (failed looked horrible lol)

Seated calf raise (each set grouped with 50 dorsiflexions BW)
135x15
135x13
135x11 (failed
90x17
90x14
135x7 (failed)

After this crawled to the cybex arc trainer and finished out the 100 minutes and some change I owed to Shelby for the day. 

Probably going to start filming and doing some cardio confessions lol fuck it go all out right?


----------



## kubes (Sep 3, 2013)

You are headed the right way bro! You have the thickness and when you cut a little weight you will look shredded. I am looking forward to the progress. I will be watching this


----------



## abs32 (Sep 3, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> You are headed the right way bro! You have the thickness and when you cut a little weight you will look shredded. I am looking forward to the progress. I will be watching this



Thanks man I appreciate the support! Will definitely stay on top of this then. I am open for any questions or discussions...


----------



## abs32 (Sep 13, 2013)

Not much of an update but got landed on my ass with a constant 103+ fever and strep throat this past week trying to ride it out and get by... Will update with pictures and work outs the next time I snap some which should be tomorrow or Sunday.. 6 more weeks, crank time.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quick video from two weeks ago with my girl whos 11 weeks out from nationals


Alyssa Stroud & Jeremy Abernathy; short arm clip - YouTube


----------



## kubes (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing buddy... FYI skull crushers and dips have always been my favorite for isolating triceps


----------



## abs32 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes sir all about time under tension I used to get terrible tendonitis in my elbow but ever since I revamped my training style with more slow and controlled movements my joints and overall development have improved dramatically. 

Will keep up with the log more as I am getting over strep...


----------



## abs32 (Sep 17, 2013)

upload




windows 7 screenshot




windows screen capture




screengrab




screen shot windows 7




screenshot software




image upload software

These were from the other day still sick in these pictures and haven't had a carb in weeks... Keep grinding and start bringing carbs back and see where we are at. 6 more weeks.. Working on posing every day from here on out...


----------



## kubes (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking good bro! This part sucks!! Being so hungry all the time. Are you pounding down the greens? Broccoli, asparagus, veggies?


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 17, 2013)

looking good bro


----------



## abs32 (Sep 18, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Looking good bro! This part sucks!! Being so hungry all the time. Are you pounding down the greens? Broccoli, asparagus, veggies?



Thanks man, unfortunately for the last few days I have only been able to get down shakes due to strep my throat hurt so bad that the hunger didn't matter I couldn't my damn egg whites even... But heck yeah now its back to greens!! lol Had a nice refeed today with oats, ezekiel bread, and rice... So hopefully a little fill out before I am back to the suckfest tomorrow I did this to help get over the last hump of this infection because it has put me out of the gym now for over 6 days...


----------



## abs32 (Sep 18, 2013)

MoFo said:


> looking good bro



Thanks bro! I am trying my best right now with everything running a little behind but I am still perfecting my prep and what works best for me I think with the plan I have now I should be right where I want to be 2 weeks out...


----------



## tri-terror (Sep 18, 2013)

How far out are you right now?  You definitely have size, but you look like someone about to start a 12-16 week prep...


----------



## abs32 (Sep 18, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> How far out are you right now?  You definitely have size, but you look like someone about to start a 12-16 week prep...



6 weeks I should have a better idea of where I really am at once all this crap subsides and I can get back in the gym. Thanks for the honesty man!


----------



## Big-John (Sep 18, 2013)

Looking good brother!


----------



## abs32 (Sep 18, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Looking good brother!



Thanks man on the stair stepper as we speak lol..


----------



## tri-terror (Sep 18, 2013)

You can do a lot in six weeks, but you are really going to have to get going.
You need to do your first cardio session fasted if you are not already.  And do it on the step mill, or at least as much as you can stand.  Evening cardio can on treadmill or elliptical.  HGH and bcaas down the hatch before morning cardio.

You need a straight up keto diet at this point.  No more than 30g carbs per day, one day refeed on saturday.  You need to be getting daily weights right now.  SO on saturday morning if you weigh 245 that's your baseline.  You should gain 5-10lbs from the refeed.  You want to hit your baseline by tue or wed, but preferably tue.  If it's wed or later you need to back the carbs down on the refeed or shorten it.

Training should be six days a week.  chest/shoulders/tris, legs, back/bis, off, repeat.  Gironda neck press and dips, scott presses and side laterals, face pulls, bent over DB laterals, pressdowns and french presses

front squats, hack squats, leg curls, db or bb stiff leg deads, leg extensions, seated and standing calf raises, three sets of each one, vary your toe position.

Close grip pulldowns or chins(have to close grip and make sure you get the full stretch and contraction), barbell or wide grip cable rows, hammer curls, db curls, preacher curls.

Reps are high.  For each exercise pick a weight that you would normally be able to do for about 20.  You are going to try to get at least 5 sets of 12.  First couple will be easy and by the last one you may only get 8.  Increase weight next time when you do all five at 12 reps.  Very fast pace though.  Only 20-30 seconds rest in between sets.  You are turning your body into a blast furnace with this workout.

Gonna have to work up to as much t3 as you can stand, up to 100mcg per day.  Alternate cycles of clen and ephedra.  LOW test.  300mg a week tops.
Tren and winny are your best friends right now, as much as you feel comfortable doing.  Var if you have it at 100mg a day.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 18, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> You can do a lot in six weeks, but you are really going to have to get going.
> You need to do your first cardio session fasted if you are not already.  And do it on the step mill, or at least as much as you can stand.  Evening cardio can on treadmill or elliptical.  HGH and bcaas down the hatch before morning cardio.
> 
> You need a straight up keto diet at this point.  No more than 30g carbs per day, one day refeed on saturday.  You need to be getting daily weights right now.  SO on saturday morning if you weigh 245 that's your baseline.  You should gain 5-10lbs from the refeed.  You want to hit your baseline by tue or wed, but preferably tue.  If it's wed or later you need to back the carbs down on the refeed or shorten it.
> ...



right now bumping cardio to 100 mintues, 50 split first thing am with 5iu gh and 50mcg t3 before, adding in clen and the hardeners this week as well. My diet will be keto from here on out its a little more advanced and there will be no giant refeed I don't respond well to that and require a slower load so no need to try with loading till 2 weeks out. I know I have no room for error but knowing how my body I should fall into shape with no problems. I do like everything you said and I am currently training everyday and some days I split the sessions up into two 30s because if I can't lift intense then its a waste. Every set and rep is performed with all out intensity at this point due to the help of suspensions my work outs are about the only time I feel "good".

Again man I appreciate your words and taking the time! Thanks man I will definitely be updating daily and look forward to every critique and opinion you fellas have!! 

I do have DNP caps on hand but would like to avoid if possible... determining factor will be weight and look on Sunday...


----------



## tri-terror (Sep 18, 2013)

Cool.  Just keep in mind whatever kind of load you are doing to do it every week so you can see how you are doing with it so there are no surprises on contest day


----------



## abs32 (Sep 18, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Cool.  Just keep in mind whatever kind of load you are doing to do it every week so you can see how you are doing with it so there are no surprises on contest day



Definitely agree which is why being behind sucks because we all know different levels of bodyfat effect the load so as you drop down the load will be changing... going to be a battle no doubt so I am hoping maybe I can start playing around with it 3 weeks out... Not having a gallbladder makes things fun too lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 18, 2013)

When did u have gallbladder out  ?.  Im with TT but posted in other thread of yours pretty much whats said here.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> When did u have gallbladder out  ?.  Im with TT but posted in other thread of yours pretty much whats said here.



Gallbladder came out a little over a year ago...


----------



## abs32 (Sep 18, 2013)

First leg session tonight in over a week... should be fun lots of high volume sets, drop sets, and group sets. 

I have some pretty nice leg equipment at my gym I'll post up some clips if I get a chance to get some...

Feeling better today I think I finally got over everything so going back to reckless abandonment lol 

Morning weight:226

Pictures and updates to follow post work out...


----------



## abs32 (Sep 19, 2013)

Well today I definitely felt the water gone... in my knees... needless to say once the weight got heavy I had to wrap em up something I hate doing but from football and torn ligaments when I start to feel em I gotta wrap em.

Started off with leg press today, wanted this work out to be purely quad emphasis as my hamstrings and glutes were still fried from sunday I beat the absolute living dog shit out of them... thanks to alyssa she is a freak!

Anyways heres how it went down




imagur

Leg press:
Warm up: 25, 20, 20 (400-700pounds)
700x25
800x20
800x20
900x20
1000x18(failed)
1000x17 (failed)
1100x12
1100x12
1200x11(failed)
1290x8(failed)
dropped
650x15
650x17
650x16(failed)

Went on to horizontal leg press next, I really like this machine due to the fact that it is NICE on your back and you can position yourself to target any part of the leg you are trying place emphasis on so I placed emphasis on my outside sweeps with this movement doing both and individual presses




how to take a screenshot on a pc

500x20
500x20
700x15
700x14(failed)
700x14(failed)
700x11(fucking smoked)
dropped
450x20
450x19(failed)

From there I went on to use this little gem




download screenshot

Did 6 sets here to failure each wasn't sure on reps was above 15 though each time just went for pure tension slowed down the eccentric and paused at the bottom for a good deep stretch.

Finished off with calves horizontal and seated 6 sets each 20+ reps.

Cardio day was 45 minutes first thing fasted first 15 minutes stair stepper hiit working up to level 16 then moderate on the cybex arc trainer for the remainder. Did 45 minutes post workout LISS on an incline with heart rate monitor reading right at 135 the duration... depending on how I feel I may do some more but everything is working nicely I am getting eyes twice a day so we can adjust on the fly. I am really hoping my updated pictures will show the hard work, adjustments, and water loss... 

Stay tuned fella's more to come...:banghead:


----------



## AtomAnt (Sep 19, 2013)

Why are you doing LISS post workout? Don't you have any intra/post workout nutrition?

LISS is only going to work on an empty stomach to burn kcals and it does not elevate metabolism like HIIT...

LISS cardio is shit when done with food in you....I thought I told you that, but oh well.  I guess I am wasting my breath, no point in following anymore.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 19, 2013)

Because that is what was outlined by my coach. Hiit was performed that am. Diet is absolutely zero carbs. Down two pounds from yesterday. Look bud I'm not out to offend or disregard your advice considering im taking it. My legs were absolutely thrashed im trying to keep them as full as possible I will be performing hiit sessions every post workout im still getting over the bug a little. Thanks for the input.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 19, 2013)

Weight: 224

Notes: Insane hunger but energy was still somewhat decent had low blood sugar yesterday post work out so I have been monitoring that wisely trying to eliminate any outside variables that will deter my progress

Workout: Back emphasis on width with two exercises for depth. 

Started off with pull ups
Body weight x15/15/15

Wide grip seated cable rows
165x20
180x15
210x15
245x13
265x11
325x8
325x7

Wide grip lat pull downs
145x20
165x20
185x16
225x12
dropped
165x15

Straight arm push downs
185x12
195x12
195x12
dropped
165x15
145x15

Barbell rows overhand (close grip for thickness)
135x15
185x15
225x15
315x12
315x12
dropped
225x11
135x15

Db shrugs for back thickness, slightly bent over focusing on squeezing the trap back instead of up. SUPER SLOW on these, 2-3 second squeeze at the top or as long as I could stand with good form.
80x12
80x12
100x10
110x10

Touched rear delts with reverse cable flys
65x15
65x15
85x12
85x9
dropped
65x13

Every rep I focus on the squeeze and a slow eccentric making sure to get a deep stretch. I don't do anything explosive anymore and my joints have thanked me for it. 

Cardio: 50 minutes first thing am with black coffee cybex arc trainer with heart rate at steady 120-125bpm. Followed by humapro and my first meal 30 minutes later. Post work out was HIIT set up a spring drill, full out sprint and walk back repeat 15 times. This sucked ass and put me on the ground so I am saving the rest of my cardio after my last meal before bed. 

Also am doing lower abdomen work every night, I mix up the movements but stay slow and controlled in the 15 rep range. 

Pretty pleased with these last few days my buddy who is a national level competitor that placed top 3 at USA's says its impressive from what he has seen so I hope to be back on track by 3 weeks out. If I am not then I have failed but I still see this blog as useful to others to see that not all preps are perfect and if I can help someone out then thats all that matters. I am just getting started in this sport and I don't plan on going anywhere anytime soon 

Shout out to Atom not trying to piss ya off man but keep it coming I like the pressure.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 20, 2013)

Weight: 223.4

Notes: Hate life today popped some EC stack to get through morning clients/cardio. Not going to lie added some haoletestin pre work out today and glad I did was a lot of fun lol. 

Today I am hitting shoulders and touching legs tonight.

Shoulders went as followed: 

Seated side lateral raises (3 second eccentric) These are a favorite of mine and can handle lots of weight with good slow form. 
30x20/15/15
50x12
60x12
60x12
70x10
dropped 
35x 20

Barbell upright rows
95x15
135x12
155x12
185x10
185x10

Cable rope face pulls 
100x15
130x15
130x15
130x15

These were supersetted with single arm rear delt flys using 20-35 pound dumbbells with reps till failure. Worked up to about 7 each arm with the 35 no sacrifice in form when it wont move thats when I stop. 

Maching shoulder press
150x20
185x15
185x15
205x11
225x10
240x8
240x5 (failed)
dropped
135x9 (failed)

John meadows 6-ways
20x8
22.5x8
22.5x8
30x7 

Don't knock the weight on these if you don't know this movement I highly suggest you include the "6-ways" in your delt training... the pump is SICK! 

Finished with some rear delt flys on the pec dec with a 2 second squeeze for each rep. 
135x20
145x20
165x15
165x15

Post work out cardio: 15 Minutes hiit stair stepper worked up to level 16

For the rest of the day hunger and skoal long cut chew... gotta have my chew and then touching legs tonight. Will update more then. 

Soreness is not an issue I can take the abuse, kefei gh and gauls oils/suspensions are keeping me running tip top shape all sick things aside I feel like a million bucks today full steam ahead.

No DNP use yet


----------



## abs32 (Sep 23, 2013)

Haven't been able to grab pictures but I snapped some from Wed. Did some comparisons from the last time I took photos. Will have updated current pictures this week. I was 225-226 in these photos and I am now sitting around 222 morning weight. Things have been tough I am beating the shit out of myself right now but carrying on because thats all I can do if I am not comfortable with my conditioning in two weeks then I will go ahead and hit a show thats 3 weeks later giving me another 6 weeks to prep. I wont step on stage sloppy thats for sure. 




how to do a screen shot




image upload




how to do a screenshot on a pc




image share




imgurl


----------



## abs32 (Sep 24, 2013)

Todays log... sucks.

Mentally trying to keep it together and not let fear or anxiety get the best of me... This is the hardest part its not the dieting its not lethargy or hunger its staying mentally stable... at this point everything in my body and mind is saying wtf my body is trying to trick me every which way it can cravings are out of control... emotions are up and down doubt starts filling your head.. backing out or picking another show seems more and more appealing. But this is where you have to stay focused on plan a and not be distracted... distraction will KILL YOU in this game. I have had my fair share of criticism online and I love it... its all talk till you are on that stage. 

Just wanted to thank all the guys on here who messaged me and reached out to me, gave me your honest input, opinion, and advice. 

Relentless in my pursuit right now....

More to come. 

:yeahthat:


----------



## kubes (Sep 24, 2013)

Stay mentally strong bro!! You are almost there. Just take it one day at a time


----------



## abs32 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks brother! That is exactly where I am at... one day, one meal, one work out... adding up everything and ignoring the cost.


----------



## kubes (Sep 24, 2013)

abs32 said:


> Thanks brother! That is exactly where I am at... one day, one meal, one work out... adding up everything and ignoring the cost.



Right on.... It's going to be worth it when you get there buddy. The food and things can be costly but you just have to look at the fact that you are worth it!!!


----------



## dudcki27 (Sep 25, 2013)

abs32 said:


> Well today I definitely felt the water gone... in my knees... needless to say once the weight got heavy I had to wrap em up something I hate doing but from football and torn ligaments when I start to feel em I gotta wrap em.
> 
> Started off with leg press today, wanted this work out to be purely quad emphasis as my hamstrings and glutes were still fried from sunday I beat the absolute living dog shit out of them... thanks to alyssa she is a freak!
> 
> ...



Do you do squats or just stick to machines?


----------



## abs32 (Sep 25, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Do you do squats or just stick to machines?



I squat at least once a week either front squats or regular squats ass to grass. I hit legs almost three times within an 8 day period I got this advice from a local guy around here that competes nationally. This workout here was following close to back and hams so I just wanted heavy quad emphasis. It has helped a lot bring up my legs during prep.

I have to be careful when I squat being a former powerlifter squatting over 700 week in and out was a regular occurrence until my back went out and I couldn't train legs for 8 months... Insert dieting because I couldn't stand getting sloppy and my legs atrophied HARD. This off season its a full out war to bring these meat sticks back to logs like they once were.... I will be logging that fun stuff too


----------



## abs32 (Sep 25, 2013)

Throw back from 2010...




screen shot pc


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 25, 2013)

abs32 said:


> Throw back from 2010...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's beast


----------



## abs32 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks boss, hope to have updated pictures tonight woke up at 222 today so hoping the progress is noticeable in a good way.

Off to train arms for now...


----------



## abs32 (Sep 25, 2013)

Welp here we are at 222 pictures were taken post work out and post cardio which was 20 minutes HIIT. Still zero carbs so I fade fast. 




20mb image hosting




taking a screen shot




free screenshot tool




screenshot windows 7




how to take screenshots




upload




screenshot windows 8




upload an image

Back to it more cardio tonight...

:banghead:


----------



## kubes (Sep 25, 2013)

Looking good bro... These last few weeks are critical so just stay focused


----------



## abs32 (Sep 26, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Looking good bro... These last few weeks are critical so just stay focused



Definitely focused man staying hungry and selling it out. Hope to bring a good package to the stage...


----------



## kubes (Sep 26, 2013)

abs32 said:


> Definitely focused man staying hungry and selling it out. Hope to bring a good package to the stage...



You will brother... You are so close and you can see the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## abs32 (Sep 26, 2013)

Making changes almost daily weight still at 222 today... birthday is this weekend so heading back home to stl to train with my boys should have some film from it will update pictures this saturday or sunday...

Thanks for following fellas


----------



## abs32 (Oct 2, 2013)

today I took the time to reflect of where I have came from to where I am at now all the struggles and setbacks... with that said I want to share an article with you guys that I think deserves much respect. 

This is my boy Brendon a true class act here and if you read the article you will know exactly what I am talking about

What is Hardcore?


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Oct 3, 2013)

Looking good brother!!


----------



## abs32 (Oct 3, 2013)

Alright fella's well been experimenting with a lot of stuff this last week weight has jumped up three pounds but you can blame the Kefei blue tops and LIGHTNING FAST tren and masteron lol

I am holding a shit ton of water too in the picture I am attaching you can tell I have the moonface going on by the dimple below my eyeball.... its pretty bad lol and yet I am tighter and tighter everyday, glutes are boxed in and lines are starting to show legs are nice and separated veins are everywhere in my body. I do have one picture from a few days ago I took in the morning... yeah its a selfie oh well lol. I should have mandatory pose pictures any day now just honestly been too busy doing everything else and grinding hard as fuck. Can't wait to pull my water and reveal what I did in 6 weeks... 24 more days.




how to screen capture


----------



## kubes (Oct 3, 2013)

Bro you look good in that pic. Muscles look big and round. I would like to see some pics of your back to see how lean you are?


----------



## abs32 (Oct 3, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Bro you look good in that pic. Muscles look big and round. I would like to see some pics of your back to see how lean you are?



Will have some up either tomorrow or Sunday depends on when I can get someone to snap mandatory poses for me, and fitting it in with the crazy ass schedule ATM.


----------

